# Palm Tx + gps, votre avis



## hunjord (16 Juillet 2006)

bonjour à tous,
Charmer par les possibiltés du GPS, je souhaite combiner l'outil PDA à cette fonction. Après avoir parcouru le web, la solution du palm TX + kit GPS me semble un bon compromis.
Je m'interroge quand même quand au GPS, à vrai dire ma référence est le "Tom Tom", qu'en pensez-vous? cette solution est-elle intéressante?
Merci de faire partager vos avis, opinions et expériences.


----------



## hunjord (17 Juillet 2006)

Y a quelqu'un?


----------



## woulf (18 Juillet 2006)

Oui, y'a moé 

Au moment de déménager en terre totalement inconnue (Québec) j'ai opté pour cette solution à base de palm TX que j'avais déjà et de Tom tom navigator 5 que j'ai acheté en promo à la fnac 199 euros. Il a fallu bien sûr rajouter la cartographie USA-Canada pour 150 roros de pluche...

Bilan des courses: ça nous a sauvé des tonnes d'heures sur place pour trouver les endroits dont nous avions besoin et il y en a eu !

Accessoire indispensable non fourni: le support PDA de voiture.

Autonomie du récepteur GPS: très bonne (chargeur allume cigare livé), le palm en bluetooth fait plus la gueule, il faut impérativement prévoir un chargeur allume cigare.
Réception GPS, très bonne, même en présence de véhicules à pare brise athermique. je laisse le recepteur dans un vide poche sur le haut du tableau de bord et ça marche très bien comme ça.

Du coté du palm, aucun souci, liaison avec le carnet d'adresse pour la navigation, soft plutôt très intuitif à utiliser et précision diabolique, même si sur ce rayon on dit plutôt merci le gps.
Gestion facile des points d'intérêts et des adresses favorites, c'est difficile d'être déçu par ce soft.

Mon seul regret: vu que c'est lié au numéro de série du palm, on ne peut installer ça que sur une seule machine, et donc je ne peux pas le prêter aussi facilement à ma femme (ni l'installer sur son tx) que si c'était un gps autonome genre tomtom 300 ou 500...


----------



## hunjord (18 Juillet 2006)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Oui, y'a moé
> 
> Au moment de déménager en terre totalement inconnue (Québec) j'ai opté pour cette solution à base de palm TX que j'avais déjà et de Tom tom navigator 5 que j'ai acheté en promo à la fnac 199 euros. Il a fallu bien sûr rajouter la cartographie USA-Canada pour 150 roros de pluche...
> 
> ...


Thanks Woulf, un de mes colègues de boulot m'a parlé d'un temps de réaction plutot latent par rapport à la référence TOM TOM. Que penses-tu de la réactivité de cette combinaison?
Merci encore de ta participation.
Bonne soirée


----------



## Macounette (18 Juillet 2006)

Attention : ne pas confondre les diff&#233;rents produits TomTom...

- *TomTom GO* est une r&#233;f&#233;rence "tout en un" qui contient le r&#233;cepteur GPS ainsi que la cartographie.
- ce que tu installes sur le Palm c'est *TomTom Navigator 5* (TTN5), qui contient la cartographie uniquement. Il faut acqu&#233;rir s&#233;par&#233;ment un r&#233;cepteur GPS (Bluetooth de pr&#233;f&#233;rence, et avec la derni&#232;re technologie en mati&#232;re de puce : SIRF III, c'est tr&#232;s important). Les marques les plus connues sont *Royaltek* et *Globalsat*.

Pour ma part, j'utilise TomTom Navigator 5 avec mon Palm T3, ainsi qu'un r&#233;cepteur GPS bluetooth, le GlobalSat BT338, et j'en suis tr&#232;s satisfaite. Il n'y a aucun temps de latence, le calcul des trajets (et des alternatives) se fait tr&#232;s rapidement. Bien entendu, plus le trajet est long, plus le Palm aura besoin de temps pour calculer.

Conclusion : Palm + TTN5 + GPS Bluetooth = le bonheur du nomade moderne  :love:


----------



## woulf (18 Juillet 2006)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Thanks Woulf, un de mes colègues de boulot m'a parlé d'un temps de réaction plutot latent par rapport à la référence TOM TOM. Que penses-tu de la réactivité de cette combinaison?
> Merci encore de ta participation.
> Bonne soirée



J'avoue que je suis comme macounette, là, sur le temps de latence... Parce que ce sont les mêmes softwares, et je ne pense pas que le processeur du tx soit à la ramasse par rapport à un tomtom 300 ou 500...

Je peux te dire en tous cas qu'il m'indique pile au bon moment les endroits ou tourner, heureusement hein, y'a que sur les intersections des HENAURMES bretelles d'autoroute qu'on a ici, et qui partent en tous sens que parfois je m'emmêle les pinceaux 

Je pense être assez exigeant et je suis satisfait de ce produit.

Une seule fois il m'a fait un sale coup: je devais aller à Saint François (mais je ne savais pas que c'était Saint François la rivière au loup) et en tapant Saint François, il m'a envoyé à Saint François, mais pas le bon, celui diamétralement opposé... Il faut bien connaître le nom du patelin au complet en clair...


----------



## hunjord (18 Juillet 2006)

bon et bien merci pour vos infos, j'avais un peu d'angoisse à propos justement de l'extension module GPS pour ce palm.
A priori vous êtes satisafaits...


----------



## woulf (19 Juillet 2006)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Attention : ne pas confondre les différents produits TomTom...
> 
> - *TomTom GO* est une référence "tout en un" qui contient le récepteur GPS ainsi que la cartographie.
> - ce que tu installes sur le Palm c'est *TomTom Navigator 5* (TTN5), qui contient la cartographie uniquement. Il faut acquérir séparément un récepteur GPS (Bluetooth de préférence, et avec la dernière technologie en matière de puce : SIRF III, c'est très important). Les marques les plus connues sont *Royaltek* et *Globalsat*.
> ...



Ceci dit, j'ai acheté le pack TT Navigator 5 France + le GPS BT siglé Tom tom et ça marche bien "out of the box"; peut être que mon gps est l'une des deux marques que tu as cité il faudra que je vérifie.


----------



## desertea (19 Juillet 2006)

Pour ma part, j'ai un Palm TX companion. Le GPS est intégré dans le support voiture.
Une super finition et un fonctionnement sans faille.
Il est fourni avec Via Michelin. Pour ma part avec une SD de 2Go, j'ai installé également TomTom France et via michelin Europe, et il reste encore 1Go...
On peut passer d'une appli à l'autre sans pb.
Vraiment très satisfait de ce pack, et je le recommande.


----------



## woulf (19 Juillet 2006)

desertea a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part, j'ai un Palm TX companion. Le GPS est intégré dans le support voiture.
> Une super finition et un fonctionnement sans faille.
> Il est fourni avec Via Michelin. Pour ma part avec une SD de 2Go, j'ai installé également TomTom France et via michelin Europe, et il reste encore 1Go...
> On peut passer d'une appli à l'autre sans pb.
> Vraiment très satisfait de ce pack, et je le recommande.



Est ce que via michelin propose des cartes routières USA/Canada ?
Il me semblait qu'ils se limitaient à l'Europe occidentale; si tu as des infos là-dessus, je pourrai briller en société


----------



## lumai (19 Juillet 2006)

M&#234;me &#233;quipement que desertea.
Je ne connais pas bien les autres syst&#232;mes GPS donc difficile por moi de comparer. &#199;a marche juste tr&#232;s bien.
Les seuls &#233;cueils que j'ai pu rencontrer c'est sur les gros &#233;changeurs : via michelin connait voie de droite et voie de gauche, mais pas voie du milieu. Pas bien grave et du tr&#232;s g&#233;rable.
Un point n&#233;gatif selon moi : les fils. Il faut que la base / antenne GPS soit reli&#233;e &#224; l'allume cigare. Il y a aussi une petite antenne pour pare brises r&#233;calcitrant... Bref pas super esth&#233;tique.
Hormis ces petits d&#233;tails, &#231;a change la vie. Adieu Mappy !


----------



## hunjord (19 Juillet 2006)

desertea a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part, j'ai un Palm TX companion. Le GPS est intégré dans le support voiture.
> Une super finition et un fonctionnement sans faille.
> Il est fourni avec Via Michelin. Pour ma part avec une SD de 2Go, j'ai installé également TomTom France et via michelin Europe, et il reste encore 1Go...
> On peut passer d'une appli à l'autre sans pb.
> Vraiment très satisfait de ce pack, et je le recommande.


C'est effectivement l'extension "companion" qui m'a ouvert ma curiosité, c'est attrayant de pouvoir switché d'une appli à une autre....
As-tu des problèmes de réactivité? "qu'est ce qu'il est fleimard mon GPS aujourd'hui !!!"


----------



## Arlequin (19 Juillet 2006)

Hello

petit b&#233;mol de mon cot&#233; ! J'ai opt&#233; pour le kit Palm Lifedrive + gps BT et TTN5.......... 

quand &#231;a marche, ok, rien &#224; redire  

par contre, 5 bonnes minutes sont parfois n&#233;cessaires avant que la connexion BT ne se fasse entre le palm et le gps..... et une fois sur trois, la connexion ne s'&#233;tablit pas, puis reset de la b&#234;te, initialisation de plusieurs minutes........:mouais:  

bref, finie l'aventure, je me suis achet&#233; le petit dernier de Sony, certes sans agenda et tout et tout, mais que du bonheur sur la route ! 

&#224; +


----------



## woulf (19 Juillet 2006)

Arlequin a dit:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> petit bémol de mon coté ! J'ai opté pour le kit Palm Lifedrive + gps BT et TTN5..........
> 
> ...



Cela a pu m'arriver quelques fois, mais seulement lorsque je lançais le programme sur le palm AVANT d'avoir allumé le récepteur GPS bluetooth. En faisant attention à ça, plus de problèmes chez moi.


----------



## Arlequin (19 Juillet 2006)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Cela a pu m'arriver quelques fois, mais seulement lorsque je lançais le programme sur le palm AVANT d'avoir allumé le récepteur GPS bluetooth. En faisant attention à ça, plus de problèmes chez moi.


 
y ai pensé aussi, j'ai essayé toutes les combinaisons possibles.......  mais il est un fait que le soft puis le gps ça marche pas bien du tout !


----------



## desertea (20 Juillet 2006)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> C'est effectivement l'extension "companion" qui m'a ouvert ma curiosité, c'est attrayant de pouvoir switché d'une appli à une autre....
> As-tu des problèmes de réactivité? "qu'est ce qu'il est fleimard mon GPS aujourd'hui !!!"



Aucun problème de réactivité, mais il faut suivre un mode opératoire pour la mise en route.
Il ne figure pas dans le manuel, mais par expérience il fonctionne au poil. Cette procédure doit être réalisée à l'arrêt complet.

1 Mise sous tension du Palm sur l'application (Via michelin par exemple)
2 Mise sous tension du support "Companion"
3 Insérer le Palm dans son support

De la sorte, le signal GPS est quasi instantané.

Enfin, pour parler de l'esthétique, je trouve qu'il s'en sort pas mal. Le support est pas vilain et très bien conçu. L'antenne extérieure est facultative (chez moi il fonctionne sans et sur un parebrise athermique)
Enfin il reste un câble pour l'alimentation, mais a t on réellement le choix ?
Certain GPS sont autonomes, mais combien de temps ????


----------



## hunjord (20 Juillet 2006)

desertea a dit:
			
		

> Aucun problème de réactivité, mais il faut suivre un mode opératoire pour la mise en route.
> Il ne figure pas dans le manuel, mais par expérience il fonctionne au poil. Cette procédure doit être réalisée à l'arrêt complet.
> 
> 1 Mise sous tension du Palm sur l'application (Via michelin par exemple)
> ...


Merci, pour le conseil de mise en route.... 
Je partage ton avis sur l'esthétique.... 
Pour ce qui est du cable, ce n'est pas une super contrainte. je n'y vois pas d'inconvénients...
Next update souhaité, Alimentation par celules photo-voltaique :rateau:


----------



## Macounette (20 Juillet 2006)

Arlequin, les probl&#232;mes dont tu parles sont bien connus surtout pour le LifeDrive et le T5; TTN5 a de gros probl&#232;mes avec ces mod&#232;les de Palm parce qu'il ne g&#232;re pas tr&#232;s bien leur m&#233;moire un peu "sp&#233;ciale" (NVFS). Le TX par contre (ainsi que les anciens mod&#232;les comme le T3) sont bien g&#233;r&#233;s.


----------



## Arlequin (20 Juillet 2006)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Arlequin, les problèmes dont tu parles sont bien connus surtout pour le LifeDrive et le T5; TTN5 a de gros problèmes avec ces modèles de Palm parce qu'il ne gère pas très bien leur mémoire un peu "spéciale" (NVFS). Le TX par contre (ainsi que les anciens modèles comme le T3) sont bien gérés.



alors dans ce cas..... ...@ macounette

et  , let's go, vas y... @ hunjord


----------



## hunjord (20 Juillet 2006)

Arlequin a dit:
			
		

> alors dans ce cas..... ...@ macounette
> 
> et  , let's go, vas y... @ hunjord


A vrai dire c'est mon aniv' Lundi.....:rateau: 
Donc p'tet que ma chérie aura l'idée de faire le tour des copains et de la famille.... 
je me suis pas moqué d'elle à son dernier anniv':rateau:


----------



## woulf (20 Juillet 2006)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> A vrai dire c'est mon aniv' Lundi.....:rateau:
> Donc p'tet que ma chérie aura l'idée de faire le tour des copains et de la famille....
> je me suis pas moqué d'elle à son dernier anniv':rateau:



Donne lui nos coordonnées si elle sait pas quoi t'offrir, on lui dira !


----------



## sb916s4 (11 Janvier 2008)

Macounette a dit:


> Attention : ne pas confondre les différents produits TomTom...
> 
> - *TomTom GO* est une référence "tout en un" qui contient le récepteur GPS ainsi que la cartographie.
> - ce que tu installes sur le Palm c'est *TomTom Navigator 5* (TTN5), qui contient la cartographie uniquement. Il faut acquérir séparément un récepteur GPS (Bluetooth de préférence, et avec la dernière technologie en matière de puce : SIRF III, c'est très important). Les marques les plus connues sont *Royaltek* et *Globalsat*.
> ...


----------



## Invité (8 Janvier 2009)

Je viens d'acheter un Palm Tx avec le support Gps et ViaMichelin (je pense que c'était un kit tout en un à l'époque). Ca fonctionne bien mais ça ne fonctionne qu'avec W$, donc VPC chez moi ! 
En fait ça marche pas mal, si l'on excepte l'impossibilité de connecter le Palm en Usb avec Vpc, heureusement que le Wifi focntionne très correctement, sauf pour mettre une carte de l'Europe (qui fait 1Go) dans une SD ! :mouais:

Edit : Je croyais que c'était janvier *2009* ce post ! :rose:


----------

